# DNM: Keeping Bath Time Safe for Your Dog



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keeping Bath Time Safe for Your Dog | Dogs Naturally Magazine

We all have the best intentions when it comes to grooming our dogs. Bathing, brushing, trimming…just so they can look their best and most importantly, smell their best.

I recently visited a friend that bathes her dogs every week. I can’t imagine! To make matters worse, I made the mistake of looking at the ingredient list of her designer doggie shampoo and almost fainted. It looked like a bottle of toxic soup. How can she be my friend and use a toxic dog shampoo? Her answer was, “I use their products for myself, how can their dog shampoo be bad? It’s so expensive!” I told her to switch shampoos ASAP.

She asked why. Here’s what I told her.

Commercial and some natural shampoos are nothing but chemicals and toxins with a few natural extracts in them to make consumers think that by using their product you are somehow connecting with nature.

Many people don’t realize that the scalp is part of the body’s integumentary system, which includes the three layers of the skin – epidermis, dermis and hypodermis. The scalp is part of the skin and and skin is the body’s largest and most absorbent organ. The integumentary system is the gateway to the bloodstream. This is also true for your beloved pup. Just think of their skin and hair follicles as one large scalp.

So what makes a shampoo toxic? Here is a short list of many ingredients in human and canine grooming products.

Artificial Colors

Often dog shampoos that claim to be herbal come with a lovely green tint. Puree of leaf? Um, no. Try artificial colors. Artificial colors have been associated with many forms of cancer and should be at the top of your yuck list of ingredients to be avoided. A few examples of these colors are D&C, FD&C, or Yellow 5.

Cocomide DEA or MEA

Notice this foam producing ingredient has the trendy “Coco” prefix that some people would assume is coconut derived. That assumption would be right. But what the same people might not realize is that this substance is chemically altered to the point of being a moderate cancer causing ingredient, hormone and thyroid disruptor, and an organ toxin. Yikes.

Cocamidopropyl Betaine

This ingredient sounds like a coconut married a chemist. It is an environmental toxin that affects the immune system. It’s derived from coconut oil but the end product is anything but natural.

Formaldehyde

Everyone’s favorite embalming elixir for the dead is now available in your shampoo. Do you feel lucky? Formaldehyde attacks the central nervous system. Look out for these formaldehyde-releasing ingredients in your grooming products: doazolidinyl urea, imidazolidinyl urea or quarternium-15.

Fragrances

“Gee your hair smells terrific” was a slogan for a shampoo when I was a child. A good aroma can bring our senses alive and cause us to purchase a product based on smell alone. Unfortunately, if the aroma of a shampoo does not come from essential oils or plants, the smell is a derivative of an unhealthy substance. When picking a dog shampoo, we need to pay extra attention to scent because our canine friend’s sense of smell is thousands of times more sensitive than ours. The word “fragrance” can be covering up chemicals that companies do not want you to know about. Artificial fragrances can lead to compromised immune function, allergic reactions and neurotoxicity.

Isopropyl alcohol

Sneaky is the word for this gem. If you pay attention, isopropyl alcohol is showing up in all kinds of self and animal care products. DO NOT USE THEM. Known as rubbing alcohol, this chemical turns into acetone when it enters the body. It is a known depressant, nerve toxin, lung and heart irritant, and liver toxin. Other names: isopropanol, 2-propanol, and propyl.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Isopropyl (SD-40)

Isopropyl (SD-40) is made from the petroleum derived substance propylene that destroys your skin’s moisture balance and causes irritation. The nasty chemical can make you or your dog more susceptible to bacterial and viral infections.

Methylchloroisothiazolinone

This hard to pronounce chemical is added to shampoos as a preservative and anti-fungal. It has been associated with organ poisoning and is a known carcinogen. The crazy thing is that countries like Japan and Canada have already banned it.

Methylparaben and Parabens

Members of the paraben family are usually found at the end of an ingredient label. Don’t be fooled. A little goes a long way. Both parabens are used as preservatives. What companies don’t tell you is that they are known endocrine disruptors. Methylparaben might help protect your shampoo’s longevity, but Methyl’s dark side could be a stand in for Mr. Hyde. It also serves as an endocrine disruptor and may even adversely affect your central nervous system. Why is this significant? Because the two main parts of the central nervous system are the brain and spinal cord! What matters as far as your dog is concerned is that they can’t tell you when something is wrong. High levels of estrogens have also been linked to the paraben family. Elevated estrogens can cause cancers of the uterus, bladder and breast. Just say no.

Mineral Oil

I just cringe at this ingredient because it’s sold as something wonderful for babies by a certain well known baby products company. Mineral oil should be labeled “oil of crude” since it is a by-product of distilled gasoline made from crude oil. Its sole purpose is to coat anything it comes in contact with and keep the skin from releasing its own natural oils or eliminating toxins.

Phthalates

Many shampoos are chosen for their scent. Phthalates help with the scenting of many soaps in that they bond the scent to the soap base. Like their friends the parabens, they are known male and female hormone disruptors.

Polyethylene glycol

Usually listed as PEG, polyethylene glycol is a known cancer-causing chemical used as a solvent in shampoos and conditioners. Here are a few of this chemical’s side effects: malabsorption of nutrients in the intestine, stomach disorders, iron deficiency, loss of memory, and immune dysfunction.

Polysorbates

Most people know the polysorbates for the number that follows: Polysorbate-20 and Polysorbate-80. These emulsifiers help bind oil with water and dissolve fragrances into a solution. Polysorbate 20 is a simple sugar alcohol that goes bad when it is mixed with the chemical ethylene oxide which can cause it to be contaminated with the cancer causing 1,4-dioxane. Polysorbates also mess with the pH of the skin, hair or fur. Companies use Polysorbates because they are cheap emulsifiers.

Propylene Glycol

Derived from natural gas and used in the automotive industry, propylene glycol is used as a humectant causing moisture retention by coating the hair shaft and preventing water from escaping. Propylene Glycol is a strong skin irritant as well as a liver and kidney toxin.

Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, and Ammonium Laureth Sulfate

These chemicals capture oil and dirt so that they can be washed out of the hair shaft. Great, right? Well, no. The sulfates also strip the hair of its natural oils and can cause skin irritations. With dogs, these irritations are not always noticed until they are infected because of their furry bodies. To make matters worse, sulfates are often put through a softening process that produces a toxic by-product discussed above: 1,4-dioxane, which the FDA does not require to be listed on the label. Both sodium and ammonium laureth sulfates are known cancer causing agents.

Natural or not?

Beware of the natural fakes as well. Just because they sound natural doesn’t mean that they’re safe. Some shampoos and conditioners promoted as natural list “coconut base” as their first ingredient. Beware. Here are three best-selling coconut shampoo bases. See if you can find the ingredients that don’t belong.
•Ingredients: Sodium Cocoate, Propylene Glycol, Sodium Stearate, Glycerin, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Fruit Juice, Water, Sorbitol, Titanium Dioxide
•Ingredients: Purified Water, Propylene Glycol, Sodium Stearate, Glycerin, Sucrose, Sodium Laureth, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Sorbitol, Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, Silica, Sodium Chloride, Stearic Acid, Lauric Acid, Methylchloroisothiazoline, Methylisothiazoline, Magnesium Chloride, Magnesium Nitrate

This base is advertised as sulfate free. Who cares when you see the other ingredients.
•Ingredients: Glycerin, Propylene Glycol, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Sodium Cocoate, Sodium Myristate, Sodium Laurate, Sodium Stearate, Sorbitol, Purified Water

Conditioners

Let me say a few things about conditioners. They are not needed especially where dogs are concerned. I can’t believe the number of fur products that are marketed to our canine friends. A conditioner’s main purpose is to cover up the damage being done by the shampoo, by replacing natural hair oils with artificial oils. Conditioners stay on the hair and get absorbed by your scalp. Think of how much fur your dog has compared to your hair – it’s almost your dog’s entire skin and that is a lot of absorption.

What to Use

So how do you pick out a good shampoo for your dogs? Look for simple shampoos that are made specifically for dogs. Remember, a dog’s pH is different than ours so avoid shampoos for people. To be sure you’re using a good shampoo, ask companies for a complete listing of their ingredients. Don’t be satisfied with the general “coconut soap base”. Ask them what is in the base. Here are a couple of examples of all natural, safe shampoo bases:
•Ingredients: Certified Organic Coconut Oil, Rosemary Extract, Vitamin E *Saponified.
•Ingredients: Saponified* Oils of Coconut, Olive and Jojoba, Tea Tree Oil, Rosemary Oil, Sage Oil, Cedarwood Oil, Peppermint Oil, Sweet Orange Oil, Eucalyptus Oil, Pine Needle Oil, Aloe Vera, Rosemary Extract (as a preservative)

*Saponified means that the soap was made with lye which does not survive the soap making process and it safe).

When washing my dogs I like to make my own dog shampoo out of castile soap, vinegar, olive oil, water and essential oils. It does not lather up like chemically laden commercial shampoos but it makes my dog’s fur squeaky clean and shiny. Dr. Bronner’s makes an excellent castile soap.

Dogs are meant to be self cleaning. Dogs in the wild don’t bathe but they are not living in our homes either. I have a dog named Seamus. Some people would call him a Schnoodle – half Schnauzer, half Poodle. He stinks. He has the kind of fur that soaks up every bad smell he comes in contact with. Seamus hates being bathed but in order to sleep in my bed, the stink must turn to stunk.

I encourage you to take control of your dog’s health and your own by reading the labels of your grooming products and demanding safer ingredients from manufacturers. Grooming products are not considered drugs, making them benign under FDA rules. The term “all natural” is free for the taking. Want to protect yourself and your pup? Understand what’s in your grooming products before you use them. Knowledge is power.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Great article, thanks for posting. Most people don't realise how harsh shampoo is, I stopped regularly using it years ago. I only use it for force fading my colour, washing out bleach or clarifying before I re-colour. (So maybe once every couple of months or so)
It actually burns my scalp now (far worse than the bleach does) even though I used to shampoo several times a week like most people. It also makes my hair really greasy and dry/frizzy.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I absolutely love Buddy Wash shampoo (mint and lavender). They have several types and the ingredients are solid (click on link). It also lathers well and rinses easily plus leaves them smelling clean and fresh! I also use their conditioner in a tiny amount which leaves my long coats easily to brush out and oh so soft! Highly recommend Buddy Wash products.

Buddy Wash

CloudStar.com - WAG MORE BARK LESS


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

They sound good, but it doesn't state what is in the 'coconut shampoo base' which is the main ingredient. As stated above in the 'natural or not?' paragraph they can sneak a whole load of chemicals in under an umbrella term like 'coconut shampoo base'


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for posting this article! It is a great read. I only bathe my crew every 4-6 wks. Unfortunately anything more than that caused dry skin. I bathe less in winter because Chicago winter's are so brutal and harsh on skin in general. I've tried many shampoos but my current fave is by a brand called Aroma Paws. It is the most organic/chemical free shampoo I've come across so far. They make a wide range of products for different needs, cats, paw balm, oatmeal shampoo in case your pooch comes in contact with a skunk etc. Here's what I use


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

And again, another great read! Thanks for sharing. Wish I can find a good all-natural shampoo for our human heads.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks for posting this article! It is a great read. I only bathe my crew every 4-6 wks. Unfortunately anything more than that caused dry skin. I bathe less in winter because Chicago winter's are so brutal and harsh on skin in general. I've tried many shampoos but my current fave is by a brand called Aroma Paws. It is the most organic/chemical free shampoo I've come across so far. They make a wide range of products for different needs, cats, paw balm, oatmeal shampoo in case your pooch comes in contact with a skunk etc. Here's what I use
> 
> View attachment 51825
> 
> ...


I love the aroma paws brand too! I recently bought the 2 in 1 shampoo/conditioner with coconut oil and it's amazing! Makes the long coats' fur feel baby soft! 

I did really like pure paws until i realized it isn't really so "pure" and it's very expensive. Another one I have is the dog shampoo and conditioner made by kiehls but they don't make it anymore, the only place I could find it was Neiman Marcus. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> I love the aroma paws brand too! I recently bought the 2 in 1 shampoo/conditioner with coconut oil and it's amazing! Makes the long coats' fur feel baby soft!
> 
> I did really like pure paws until i realized it isn't really so "pure" and it's very expensive. Another one I have is the dog shampoo and conditioner made by kiehls but they don't make it anymore, the only place I could find it was Neiman Marcus.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I agree, it really does make the long coats fur super soft. I was using Nootie forever. It's supposed to be chemical and soap free as well. But it just didn't agree with Ava's coat. She had really bad dry skin when I got her. I think it was the diet the breeder had her on. And her skin/coat improved tremendously when I got her on better food. So far I'm having good results with this brand. I came across something not that long ago about the other brand you mentioned. Can't remember where though. I think I'll stick with Aroma Paws for now. But I'm totally open to trying new things if you guys come across anything else.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I've never heard of the Pure paws brand? Will have to look it up online. I'm curious to know what you found out about it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> I agree, it really does make the long coats fur super soft. I was using Nootie forever. It's supposed to be chemical and soap free as well. But it just didn't agree with Ava's coat. She had really bad dry skin when I got her. I think it was the diet the breeder had her on. And her skin/coat improved tremendously when I got her on better food. So far I'm having good results with this brand. I came across something not that long ago about the other brand you mentioned. Can't remember where though. I think I'll stick with Aroma Paws for now. But I'm totally open to trying new things if you guys come across anything else.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Is the aroma paws you have a 2 in 1? Do u like the conditioner? I haven't tried that. I feel like a dog shampoo junkie, I get excited to try new ones. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Zorana1125 said:


> Is the aroma paws you have a 2 in 1? Do u like the conditioner? I haven't tried that. I feel like a dog shampoo junkie, I get excited to try new ones.
> Poor Ava! I agree a good diet with change everything. Mimi's fur gets kinds dry in the winter bc she's black and I feel like it gets dull but she may have been blowing her puppy coat. Hoping for softer fur this winter.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Is the aroma paws you have a 2 in 1? Do u like the conditioner? I haven't tried that. I feel like a dog shampoo junkie, I get excited to try new ones.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Yes mine is a 2 in 1. Plus I use the leave in conditioner with sunscreen in it, since we spend a lot of time on the deck, there is tons of sun out there and literally no shade at all til after 7. I've had great results with both. And it smells amazing! Not over powering. I get it at Cody and Carl's in Barrington. I thought Two Boston's used to carry it. I can't wait to try a couple others by this brand. I just gave everyone a bath this weekend and they are all so soft still and smell really clean. The conditioner is cool, I especially like it for Bailey since he's a smoothcoat. I like to rub a pinch of coconut oil in my hand, then I do one squirt of the conditioner and massage it into his coat and also massage all of their paws. It can be used on dry fur. Once I apply it, I brush it in with a soft brush. It drys nicely. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

I just had a look and my "Natural" shampoo is rubbish - as we finish it I will replace it. We dont use conditioner though, we do an apple cider vinegar rinse instead- its amazing 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I use plain coconut oil on my two. I recently tried a shampoo I saw online and it made both itch so back to Coconut oil! 

I tried Aspire dog shampoo and both have the itchy! I have debated trying Earthbath or Burt's Bee but it still has a lot of stuff in them. 

I did try Ark Naturals Eyes so Bright on Sadie's eyes as she gets major junk in her eyes and it works amazing on her. Her eyes look so much better and she actually likes it and lets me use it on her. 
Ark Naturals Eyes So Bright Eye Cleanser For Dogs | Dog | Treatments | PetFlow

Active Ingredients:
· Aloe Vera Juice (traditional hand fillet HF, FG)
· Witch hazel
· Goldenseal golden extract
· Gotu kola fluid extract
· Echinacea fluid extract

Inactive Ingredients:
· De-ionized water

I also tried Pure Love Ear cleaner on my crew. Remember I have Basset Hounds and ears are very important. With Sadie I need something I can chase her and squirt as she HATES her ears cleaned. So far so good. Even with the alcohol it doesn't seem to burn or cause any red irritation. Still looking for something better here but so far this is one of the best I found when dealing with hounds. 
Pure Love Ear Cleaning Solution III-Sweet Pea and Vanilla for Dogs and Cats | Treatments | Dog & Cat | PetFlow

Ingredients: Deionized Water, Propylene Glycol, Aloe Vera Gel, SD Alcohol 40, Lactic Acid, Glycerin, Dioctyl Sodium Sulfosuccinate, Salicylic Acid, Vitamins A, C, E & F, Fragrance, Benzoic Acid, Benzyl Alcohol.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

After the amazing results with Ark Natural I am considering trying their shampoo and ear cleaner. I am not sure if the ear cleaner would be strong enough for a hound but might be good on the chis. 

Ark Natural Neem Protect Shampoo
Ark Naturals Neem "Protect" Shampoo For All Pets | Grooming | Dog & Cat | PetFlow

Active Ingredients:
· Neem oil

Inactive Ingredients:
· De-ionized water
· Surfacants
· Coconut Oil
· Glycerin
· Citric Acid
· Fragrance
NO Sodium Laurel Sulfate

Ark’s Neem “Protect” Shampoo is an environmentally friendly, gentle, and non-drying formula for cleaning dirt, oil and sebum from your pets including: dogs, cats, horses and other pet coats. The active ingredient in our shampoo is Neem, a tree native to the Indian subcontinent. Neem has been used for thousands of years by the people of India, Southeast Asia and Africa. In the natural product world it has many uses including relief from itching due to flea, tick, and mosquitoe bites. Contains no sodium laurel sulfate. Made in the USA.

Ark Naturals Ears So Right
Ark Naturals Ears All Right Cleaning Lotion For Dogs and Cats | Treatments | Dog & Cat | PetFlow

Active Ingredients:
· Aloe Vera Gel (whole leaf)
· Isopropanol USP
· Glycerine 99.5%
· Calendula extract
· Rosemary extract
· Myrrh extract
· Cinnamon oil

Inactive Ingredients:
· De-ionized water

A gentle ear cleaning lotion formulated to clean and maintain your pet’s ear health. 
The inside of your dog’s ear is warm and moist. It’s a perfect breeding ground for bacteria. Keeping ears cleanwill help. Ears All Right™ is an all natural botanical formula that works to break down and remove wax, smelly build-up, and foreign debris. 

Remember...healthy pet ears have no smell!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yes mine is a 2 in 1. Plus I use the leave in conditioner with sunscreen in it, since we spend a lot of time on the deck, there is tons of sun out there and literally no shade at all til after 7. I've had great results with both. And it smells amazing! Not over powering. I get it at Cody and Carl's in Barrington. I thought Two Boston's used to carry it. I can't wait to try a couple others by this brand. I just gave everyone a bath this weekend and they are all so soft still and smell really clean. The conditioner is cool, I especially like it for Bailey since he's a smoothcoat. I like to rub a pinch of coconut oil in my hand, then I do one squirt of the conditioner and massage it into his coat and also massage all of their paws. It can be used on dry fur. Once I apply it, I brush it in with a soft brush. It drys nicely.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I will have to look into the deep conditioner too. I've never used coconut oil with their bath but they eat it every morning for breakfast and krill oil w dinner.

I was talking to Leslie about pure paws recently and she said there are a lot more natural options out there for less money. I read some reviews where people complained it irritated their dog's skin, like they were allergic to one of the ingredients, but it seems to be a common problem. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Huly said:


> I use plain coconut oil on my two. I recently tried a shampoo I saw online and it made both itch so back to Coconut oil!
> 
> I tried Aspire dog shampoo and both have the itchy! I have debated trying Earthbath or Burt's Bee but it still has a lot of stuff in them.


I bought the Earthbath Totally Natural Pet Shampoo that said it was hypo-allergenic and tearless and ultra mild for skin sensitivity/allergy (I am reading it right off the bottle), and I bought their hypo-allergenic pet wipes for sensitive pets for Lulu last year when she was having some issues with allergies. She was OK the one time I used the wipes, but then I bathed her, and as soon as I got her out of the tub she was blood red and blotchy all over so bad it scared me to death to the point I called the emergency vet. It happened on a Saturday and my vet is closed. I rebathed her and gave Benedryl and it still took a while for the red to go away. Needless to say I never used it again. I also have Burt's Bees itch soothing shampoo with honeysuckle. I googled every ingredient individually. A couple of them said that persons can have skin, eye, and lung irritation (I guess the lung irritation happens if they sniff it) if they are allergic to those ingredients, but no ingredient said there was any toxicity of any kind or possibility of cancer from any use or long-term use. Lulu must not be allergic because I have used it several times, and she has been fine. I also have Castile soap. That may be the way to go with coconut oil for a conditioner.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I just stumbled across these online, all natural soap bars from Manchester dog Boutique Betty & Butch. They look fantastic. wash


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I've been using this shampoo for years since any other shampoo seems to irritate her skin. It makes her fur so soft and clean:

DVM HyLyt Shampoo (16 oz)


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Huly said:


> After the amazing results with Ark Natural I am considering trying their shampoo and ear cleaner. I am not sure if the ear cleaner would be strong enough for a hound but might be good on the chis.
> 
> Ark Natural Neem Protect Shampoo
> Ark Naturals Neem "Protect" Shampoo For All Pets | Grooming | Dog & Cat | PetFlow
> ...


The fragrance is a big factor of itchies plus surfacants sound scary to me. What makes me wonder about all these shampoos on the market for dogs that are supposed to be pH balanced for our pets is how they can put all these extra added ingrediants in the product and maintain the proper pH level that the dogs need?! Over-analyzing, I guess, like usual.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Huly said:


> Natural or not?
> 
> Beware of the natural fakes as well. Just because they sound natural doesn’t mean that they’re safe. Some shampoos and conditioners promoted as natural list “coconut base” as their first ingredient. Beware. Here are three best-selling coconut shampoo bases. See if you can find the ingredients that don’t belong.
> •Ingredients: Sodium Cocoate, Propylene Glycol, Sodium Stearate, Glycerin, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Fruit Juice, Water, Sorbitol, Titanium Dioxide
> ...


Does this list look safe? 

* Ingredients:Water (Aqua), Sodium Coco-Sulfate (coconut-based surfactant), Cocamidopropyl Betaine (coconut-based surfactant), Lauryl/Myristyl Glucoside (plant-derived surfactant), Potassium Cocoate (coconut-based surfactant), Ordenone (corn derived odor eliminator), Phenoxyethanol (preservative), Glycerin (plant based skin-softener), Mentha piperita (Peppermint Oil), aloe barbadensis leaf juice (Aloe Vera), Tocopherol (Natural Vitamin E oil), Citric Acid (pH adjuster)*

While natural and safe is high on my list for Cai (and myself), the main thing I'm concerned with is whether or not the product was tested on animals. I could deal with safe and mostly natural, but I'd prefer cruelty free brands for Cai (and myself).


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

The only thing I see that would make me question is Corn. As your skin does soak in anything on it and Corn is an allergy for pets. Plus why use corn in a shampoo?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Someone on a holistic chi FB group suggested this:
Goat Milk Dog Shampoo - All Natural Dog Shampoo | Boring Goats

I might look into a local farm that sells goat milk soap to se if they have something similar! I like the idea.


----------

